# pigeon loft in seattle



## ANTPO (May 13, 2012)

hey everyone

i'm new to the board and new to flying pigeons, but fortunate enough have grown up in brooklyn new york, and had many friends with large lofts - so i'm filled with fond memories of roof tops and pigeons and good company

i'm older now and wanting a loft of my own, and i'm wondering if anyone out there would know if its legal for me to have a loft in seattle

i have a semi private, fairly large (by seattle standards) back yard, and i'm thinking i should easily be able to fly a very small flock without the neighbors even knowing or caring

thanks so much for listening - i appreciate the opportunity

-anthony


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you go to your town and find out?All towns have their own rules and regulations.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

ANTPO said:


> hey everyone
> 
> i'm new to the board and new to flying pigeons, but fortunate enough have grown up in brooklyn new york, and had many friends with large lofts - so i'm filled with fond memories of roof tops and pigeons and good company
> 
> ...


it is best to check with your local county first and then move forward if you can..otherwise if you have to spend money making a loft only to have to take it down and then rehoming your homers which would have to be prisoners in someone elses loft, it could be worrisome.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome, and good luck getting a start in Seattle.


----------



## derrick206 (Feb 6, 2002)

*Pigeon Lofts*

Welcome to pigeon talk. I live in Seattle an so far have not had any issues with neighbors. To make you feel better about starting a coop I found this article. http://community.seattletimes.nwsource.com/archive/?date=19910624&slug=1290920


----------



## ANTPO (May 13, 2012)

thanks everyone - i have friend who works for the city and he can track down the answer for me with specifics....i'll circle back on the thread when i hear more, for those who might be interested....i'm moving forward with something small regardless 

thanks again!


----------



## derrick206 (Feb 6, 2002)

Do you have birds already or interested in joining the greater Seattle racing pigeon club


----------



## ANTPO (May 13, 2012)

i have 4 young homing pigeons and would be very willing to learn more about the club - anything i can do to decrease my learning curve.

i'm not doing anything with the new birds yet, just reading the how to, meeting some folks etc.

how does one go about joining or getting more info on the club?


thanks,
anthony


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

I think it is funny you have someone looking into it for you BUT you already have some birds, and asking about it even though you are going to move forward anyway.. not sure what the point of asking WAS?. good luck however it turns out for you..hope you have nice neighbors.


----------



## ANTPO (May 13, 2012)

yeah - i know it sounds a bit odd - its just how it happened

i decided to play with pigeons, not considering local laws, because i'm just used to it being OK, and i was exciting to get going – I figured worst case scenario i would be building knowledge on handling, training, and getting to know the local community.

having realized I hadn’t considered the legal perspective, i ask the board, after which i realized that i have a friend who works in the city who can get me the definitive answer

so, in the end - no so strange


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

Another New Yorker transposed to another state...Welcome...I was born and raised on Mott St,Little Italy,NYC....Lived on Jamica Ave after 4 years in the Marines...Now in WVa,flying pigeons...My father`s older brother had pigeons,he started my dad,and now here I am in WVa....Having a great time...Most of my friendes when we were 14 to 17 years old,all had pigeon lofts on the roofs around the neighborhood...I am the only one as a grownup/kid,as my wife says,has birds from all my friends...There was about 10 of us that hanged out together,and we all had pigeons....
*Welcome back to the sport*....Alamo


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

Alamo said:


> Another New Yorker transposed to another state...Welcome...I was born and raised on Mott St,Little Italy,NYC....Lived on Jamica Ave after 4 years in the Marines...Now in WVa,flying pigeons...My father`s older brother had pigeons,he started my dad,and now here I am in WVa....Having a great time...Most of my friendes when we were 14 to 17 years old,all had pigeon lofts on the roofs around the neighborhood...I am the only one as a grownup/kid,as my wife says,has birds from all my friends...There was about 10 of us that hanged out together,and we all had pigeons....
> *Welcome back to the sport*....Alamo


I was born in Italy, Brought to THE BRONX, NY. knew no one with pigeons, and only knew park pigeons. Took me mooving to PA to get involved with Pigeons.


----------



## derrick206 (Feb 6, 2002)

If you are interested in joining or just going to a club function. We have one this Saturday after knock off. Our club president is Tim Wogoman. You can get more info at our website. Just search GSRPC.homestead.com I believe or search Greater Seattle Racing Pigeon Club


----------



## ANTPO (May 13, 2012)

thanks for the warm welcome - i really appreciate it!

there does not appear to be laws against keeping pigeons in seattle but there are laws that may impact one if birds are be a nusience - think this is eallly controlled especially with 10 birds.

thanks again, anthony

anyone out there want to make some money in building a small loft - requirement would be expert level understanding in proper loft building


thanks,
anthony


----------



## derrick206 (Feb 6, 2002)

My friend Danny knows how to build lofts. If you knew what size in terms of measurements nest boxes and what not then he could build it. He has all the tools and has been racing for over 10 years.


----------



## ANTPO (May 13, 2012)

i just want a small starter loft, something thats modular/smart - so that i can add to it and take it with me when i move from seattle...i was thinking something in the 6*6 or 8*8...i can be reached at 206.383.4285 and ready to get started...i have a good offer on some birds, but need the coop!

thanks so much!


----------

